# Cubers Near Mid-TN? Looking mainly for kids.



## FocusedPlayer180 (Nov 18, 2022)

Might wanna try starting a club for mainly kids from 9-13


btw i ain't no weirdo im in that age group


----------



## Isaiah Scott (Nov 25, 2022)

I live in Northeast TN


----------

